# ComboBox nach oben aufklappen



## Seb-H (23. Nov 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe gerade vor einem Problem, wo ich nicht genau weiß, wie bzw. wo ich ansetzen muss.
Ich habe für ein Programm für einen Touchscreen eine Bildschirmtastatur und ComboBox mit Autovervollständigung zur Auswahl von Strassennamen programmiert. Sobald es nurnoch wenige Einträge in der ComboBox gibt, die mit dem bisher eingegebenen Text übereinstimmen können, klappt die ComboBox auf.

Soweit kein Problem. Jetzt möchte ich jedoch, dass sich die ComboBox immer nach Oben ausklappt. Hier weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich das realisieren soll/kann und wo ich ansetzen muss.

Hat jemand einen Tipp/Lösung für mich?

Vielen Dank,
Sebastian


----------



## Gast (23. Nov 2006)

hast glück, sowas musste ich auch letztens ma machen


> class UpComboBoxUI extends MetalComboBoxUI {
> protected ComboPopup createPopup() {
> BasicComboPopup popup = new BasicComboPopup(comboBox) {
> protected Rectangle computePopupBounds(int x, int y, int width, int height) {
> ...




zum verwenden einfach
combobox.setUI(new UpComboBoxUI())


----------



## thE_29 (23. Nov 2006)

Was aber dann die LnF Sachen zerstört..

Das müsste man doch irgendwie überschreiben können, ohne es fix auf das MetalComboBoxUI zu hängen... :/


----------



## Seb-H (24. Nov 2006)

Super! Danke.

Problem gelöst  :lol: 

Ein schönes Wochenende,
Sebastian


----------

